# Mingo day at the Edge



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

left Sherman at daybreak with a crew from the Forum to a light wind and showers in the distance. Stopped at the new bait boat just outside the pass. It was great to be able to get live bait again  Headed out to our first spot about 35 miles out in the hope of a grouper or two. The current was so bad we couldn't hold a drift and it was too deep to anchor. Moved in closer to the Edge and dropped the anchor. Current was still running, but we were marking good fish and started dropping live baits. Through out a large live bait and hooked a nice King. Hooked up a few Scamp, but nothing awe inspiring. We then started catching really good size Mingos, and after a while, targeted them. By 1400 we had a six man limit. Storms looked bad behind us and the radar was lighting up so decided to head in. Anchor was stuck and we ended up leaving it behind  had a nice fast run back to Sherman in a 12 kt breeze and managed to miss the storms. Water was still dirty, but not as bad as a couple of weeks ago. Loads of Bonita and Hardtails working the surface.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Hate to hear that about the anchor. What style anchor were you using?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Hope they were as big as the other mingos we have hauled up.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

That's some good eating!!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Learned this from Chaos, you will never lose another anchor.

Drill a hole at the bottom of a fluke anchor, attach your shackle there, and cable tie the chain to the TOP (where you would normally attach shackle. The idea here is that when the anchor gets hung up on something solid (rock, wreck, etc.) the cable ties will break allowing the anchor to invert and be easily retreived. Just buy a big pack of heavy duty ties and keep them on the boat, better to lose them then an anchor. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Much to my embarrassment, it was a bad knot that let the anchor loose. It was a $270.00 Aluminum Fortress  It'll be replaced with a galvanized one. I just ordered a new 600ft rode. Yes, the Mingos were a good size


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I bet one of the forum divers would help you out recovering the anchor. That's a lot of money to leave at the bottom.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

In over 200ft, 30 miles out  The boat came with that anchor. It doesn't do anything better than a galvanized on will.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I think WackEm may be the only guy i know of that gets close to that depth on the regular. Did you loose the anchor at the locker box or the chain/rope connection?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the trip.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

HOLY MONGO ... MAN....:thumbup: YA'LL WERE SITTING ON A NICE ROCK OR TWO FOR SURE


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sound like a great trip except for losing an anchor. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Boat*

What kind of boat is that .


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Palmetto 360 Custom


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

bayougrande said:


> HOLY MONGO ... MAN....:thumbup: YA'LL WERE SITTING ON A NICE ROCK OR TWO FOR SURE


X2!


----------

